# ماكينات التفريز الcnc 3d 5d



## احـــــــمد (29 يونيو 2008)

ابحث عن ابحث عن المعلومات الخاصه بماكينات التفريز ذات الخمس محاور 
التي تعمل ببرنامج​heiden Hain ​


----------



## fars_200089 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*هام اساسيات الورش الميكانيكية*

أســاســيات الورش الميكانيكية​
***************** 



























مقدمة​


الورش الميكانيكية من أساسيات التصنيع وأساس العمل الهندسى والعمل الإنتاجى وهذا هو السبب الأساسى لتدريس مقرر الورش الميكانيكية لجميع طلاب كليات الهندسة بمختلف تخصصاتهم.

ومعرفة أساسيات الورش الميكانيكية هام بالنسبة لكل من يريد الإلتحاق بالعمل الصناعى والعمل الهندسى ولكل الفنيين والمهندسين ولكل من له صلة بتصنيع آلة أو معدة.

ولأهمية الورش الميكانيكية تجدها ملحقة بكل المصانع والوحدات الإنتاجية والوحدات الهندسية وهناك ورش ميكانيكية تعمل كوحدات إنتاجية قائمة بذاتها.

وتقدم هذه الورش الميكانيكية الخدمات الإسعافية للمصانع والوحدات الهندسية بتوفير قطع الغيار العاجلة والمعالجات السريعة مما يساعد على رفع الكفاءة الإنتاجية بالوحدات المنتجة وتحريك الماكينات والمعدات المتوقفة عن الإنتاج بسبب الأعطال الميكانيكية وخاصة الأعطال الطارئة.

وقد وضع مؤلفوا هذا الكتاب خبراتهم الطويلة فى مجالات الصناعة المختلفة والخبرات الطويلة فى مجال التعليم الهندسى الأكاديمى الجامعى ليستفيد منها طلاب كليات الهندسة والفنيين والمهندسين فى بداية التحاقهم بالعمل الهندسى.

والله نســأل أن يوفق الجميع.







ملخص الكتاب​

يتكون هذا الكتاب من ستة أبواب تشمل ما يلى : -

الباب الأول عن السلامة الصناعية فى الورش الميكانيكية وأماكن العمل بصفة عامة مع توضيح أنواع المخاطر وأسبابها وكيفية تفاديها.

الباب الثانى عن القياس تاريخه وأهميته وبعض الأجهزة المستخدمة فى القياس ودقتها وكيفية إستخدامها.

الباب الثالث عن تشغيل المعادن بإسلوب التشغيل اليدوى وإستخدام الأدوات اليدوية. ثم أسلوب التشغيل الميكانيكى وحسابات التشغيل والقدرة وحساب الوقت اللازم للتنفيذ. ويناقش الكتاب بعض أساليب التشغيل الميكانيكى بإستخدام الآلات المختلفة مثل آلة الخراطة وآلة القشط والمثقاب وآلة التفريز وآلة التجليخ مع توضيح بعض العمليات التى يمكن تنفيذها على هذه الآلات.

الباب الرابع عن طرق وصل المعادن بإستخدام أساليب اللحام المختلفة مع التركيز على اللحام بالغاز واللحام بالقوس الكهربائى واللحام بالسبائك اللاحديدية والوصل بالبرشمة.

الباب الخامس عن تشكيل المعادن بإستخدام أسلوب الحدادة اليدوية والآلات الخاصة بها. وأسلوب تشكيل الألواح المعدنية وشرح الأدوات المستخدمة لذلك.

الباب السادس عن أسلوب سباكة المعادن مع التركيز على السباكة اليدوية وإستخدام القوالب الدائمة. 



















صفحة​


المحتويات ​


1​
الباب الأول : مبادئ العمل الصناعى ​
1​
الفصل الأول : المواد الصناعية المستخدمة​
1​
1 – تصنيف المواد​
2​
2 – الخواص العامة للمواد​
3​
3 – التعرف على المواد فى الورشة​
8​
الفصل الثانى : السلامة فى الورش الميكانيكية وأماكن العمل​
8​
1 – 1 تمهيد​
8​
1 – 2 نظام منهج السلامة​
9​
1 – 3 أنواع المخاطر وأسبابها​
10​
1 – 4 عوامل الخطر فى الورش الميكانيكية​
11​
1 – 5 بعض التعليمات المطلوبة فى الورش الميكانيكية​
14​
الباب الثانى : القياس​
14​
1 – 1 مقدمة​
15​
1 – 2 أنواع عدد وأجهزة القياس​
15​
1 – 2 – 1 المساطر وشرائط القياس​
17​
1 – 2 – 2 الفرجارات ​
24​
1 – 2 – 3 القدمة المنزلقة ذات الورنية​
30​
1 – 2 – 4 الميكرومترات​
35​
1 – 2 – 5 مبينات القياس (ساعات القياس)​
36​
1 – 2 – 6 قوالب القياس المنزلقة​
38​
1 – 2 – 7 ضبعات القياس​
40​
1 – 2 – 8 أجهزة قياس الزوايا​
43​
الباب الثالث : تشغيل المعادن​
43​
الفصل الأول : التشغيل اليدوي​
43​
- مقدمة​
43​
- تخطيط وتعليم الأسطح​
51​
- عمليات التشغيل اليدوى​
51​
- القطع بالأجنات​
57​
- النشر​
60​
- البرادة​
68​
- اللولبة اليدوية​
71​
- تمارين مع الحل​
78​
الفصل الثانى : مبادئ التشغيل الميكانيكى​
78​
- مقدمة​
78​
- متطلبات عمليات التشغيل​
79​
- وظائف آلات التشغيل​
80​
- الحسابات الأساسية فى عمليات التشغيل​
89​
- تخطيط عمليات التشغيل تالميكانيكى​
91​
- مسائل للحل​
94​
الفصل الثالث : الخراطة​
94​
- مقدمة​
97​
- الأجزاء الرئيسية للمخرطة​ 


98​
- أدوات القطع المستخدمة فى عمليات الخراطة​
102​
- طرق تثبيت المشغولات على المخرطة​
105​
- عمليات التشغيل المختلفة التى تتم على المخرطة​
110​
- الطرق المختلفة لخراطة المشغولات المخروطية (المسلوبة)​
112​
- عناصر القطع على المخرطة​
113​
- تمرين مع الحل​
121​
الفصل الرابع : القشط​
121​
- مقدمة ​
131​
- العمليات التى تجرى على المقاشط والحد القاطع المستخدم​
133​
الفصل الخامس : الثقب​
133​
- تعريف​
133​
- أنواع آلات التثقيب​
137​
- تثبيت المثاقب​
142​
- التخويش الأسطوانى والمخروطى​
143​
- طرق تثبيت المشغولات على ماكينات الثقب​
150​
- تمرين مع الحل​
155​
الفصل السادس : التفريز​
155​
- مقدمة ​
157​
- طرق التفريز​
158​
- ماكينات التفريز​
159​
- طرق تثبيت سكينة التفريز​
161​
- طرق تثبيت المشغولات على ماكينات التفريز​
163​
- أنواع سكاكين التفريز والعمليات التى تؤديها​
169​
- طرق التقسيم​
170​
- تمرين مع الحل​
173​
الفصل السابع : التجليخ​
173​
- تعريف​
175​
- تثبيت أحجار التجليخ​
179​
- تمارين ومسائل محلولة​
187​
- تمارين ومسائل غير محلولة​
194​
الباب الرابع : وصل المعادن​
194​
الفصل الأول : تعريف اللحام وأساليبه​
194​
- المقدمة​
195​
- بعض أنواع لحام الضغط​
198​
الفصل الثانى : لحام الغاز​
199​
- أنواع لهب اللحام وإستخدامها​
205​
- الأدوات المستخدمة فى لحام الغاز​
207​
- قطع المعادن باللهب​
209​
- الأمان والسلامة داخل معمل اللحام ​
210​
الفصل الثالث : لحام القوس الكهربائى​
210​
- توليد القوس الكهربائى​
215​
- الأدوات والمعدات المستخدمة فى عمليات اللحام بالقوس الكهربائى​
218​
- عملية اللحام​
221​
- عيوب اللحام بالقوس الكهربائى​
222​
إحتياطات السلامة والأمن فى معمل اللحام الكهربائى​
223​
الفصل الرابع :اللحام بالسبائك اللاحديدية​
223​
- المقدمة​
224​
- سبائك لحام السمكرة (اللحام الرخو)​
226​
- سبائك لحام المونة (اللحام الصلد)​
229​
الفصل الخامس : البرشمة​
229​
- مقدمة​
231​
- طريقة التشغيل​
232​
- طرق المسامير​
234​
الباب الخامس : تشكيل المعادن​
234​
الفصل الأول : الحدادة​
234​
- المقدمة ​
235​
- الحدادة​
237​
- مصادر الحرارة فى الحدادة​
239​
- عدد الحدادة اليدوية​
242​
- عمليات الحدادة اليدوية​
246​
- أمثلة تطبيقية​
252​
- أهم مبادئ السلامة داخل معمل الحدادة​
253​
الفصل الثانى : مبادئ تشكيل الألواح المعدنية (الصاج)​
253​
- تعريف​
254​
- أدوات التخطيط والرسم على الألواح ​
255​
- أدوات السند​
256​
- ماكينات وأدوات الثقب والقص والثنى والتشكيل​
260​
الباب السادس : سباكة المعادن​
260​
الفصل الأول : مبادئ صهر المعادن ​
260​
- مقدمة ​
261​
- المبادئ الأساسية لعمليات السياكة اليدوية​
262​
- أفران صهر المعادن​
268​
الفصل الثانى : صناعة النماذج​
271​
الفصل الثالث : السباكة اليدوية​
271​
- رمال السباكة​
273​
- الأدوات المستخدمة فى السباكة اليدوية​
279​
- بعض الطرق الأخرى لإنتاج المصبوبات​
285​
- أهم عيوب المصبوبات ​
287​
- السلامة فى داخل المسبك​
288​
- تمارين مع الحل​
303​
- تمارين غير محلولة​
306​
المصطلحات الفنية (إنجليزى – عربى)​ 


medo
0161132769 :56: :14: حودة:84:


----------



## yi3aaw (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمود جمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شركات cnc فى مصر*

شركة ونتك 90 ش الثورة مصر الجديدة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شركات cnc فى مصر*

شركة ونتك ش الثورة مصر الجديدة wintech ولها موقع ع الانترنت تستطيع زيارته


----------



## وضاح الجبري (5 فبراير 2009)

مش معقول رفع الكتاب يافارس ؟


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

*عند **السقاري** حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل **هيثم السقاري 0106045193**- و زور الموقع **www.sakkary.com*​


----------



## ريفارو (8 مارس 2009)

اين الكتاب رجائا لوسمححححححححححححححححت


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرااا*

مشكورييييييييييييييينننننننننن


----------



## mostafa adil (22 مارس 2009)

وين الكتاب خيوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed eltohamy (19 أبريل 2009)

السلا م عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء ان يقولوا لى كيفية تحميل كتاب اساسيات الورش الميكانيكية ولكم جزيل الشكر
ضرورى جدا من فضلكم


----------



## dedoooo (19 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Nariman abdalla (29 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعده لرفع الكتاب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## elbous (5 أغسطس 2009)

اين الكتاب
رجاااااااااااااء


----------



## atefabdo58com (19 أغسطس 2009)

من اين يتم شراء هذاالكتاب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m.d92 (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر أخي الكريم كل عذه الأمور كان موجود لدينا في الكتاب الأول الثانوي والثاني الثانوي


----------



## موسى فهمي سلامه (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*أنواع سكاكين التفريز والعمليات التى تؤديها*

:83:


fars_200089 قال:


> أســاســيات الورش الميكانيكية​
> 
> 
> *****************
> ...


----------



## وائل بكر حسين (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*465ثسص7489ص*

غ675784صث6ث656757هلرءيسيسشص


----------



## anasti (9 أبريل 2010)

thank u


----------



## eng_shahrzad (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## redstar10 (13 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت تنزل الكتاب


----------



## resha _006 (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## resha _006 (14 أبريل 2010)

يا اااااااااااااااااااااا ناااااااااااااااااااااس انا عايز الكتاااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## eazyzizo (15 أبريل 2010)

ye3ni 3an jad raw3ah el mawadi3 w raw3ah el mocharikin 
allah ywafe2kon ​


----------



## عباس سمير (6 مايو 2010)

اخي الكتاب غير موجود

تحياتي


----------



## ali sayed (8 مايو 2010)

ان عايز الكتاب دوة
لو سمحت


----------



## ismmo (16 يونيو 2010)

مفيش فايدة اضن الاخ انه يتمسخر بينا تتكلم عن الكتاب وهو مش محملو ليه ....... الكتاب وينو


----------



## ben1961 (24 يونيو 2010)

اين الكتاب رجائا


----------



## السامرائية (19 أغسطس 2010)

اممممممممممممممم
اين الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي


----------



## سناء عبدالله (21 سبتمبر 2010)

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوه الافاضل بالنسبة للأخ الذي أعلن عن الكتاب واضح جدا أن هذا الكتاب للبيع وليس للتحميل المجاني ولكن للأسف الناس بتدخل عاوزين يحملوا ويمشوا من غير حتى ما يكلفوا نفسهم شوية تفكير

الاخ عرض فصول الكتاب ووضح محتوياته ووضع عنوان بريده الالكتروني ليراسله من يريد الكتاب وهذا ممنوع في الملتقى فحذفت الادارة عنوان البريد الخاص بصاحب الموضوع ولو نظرتم لوجدتم مكان البريد نجوم ما يدل على طمس معلوماته من قبل الادارة

وبعدين يا اخوه كما ان هناك اشياء مجانية وهي كثيرة جدا والحمد لله فان هناك أشياء بمقابل وبثمن فلماذا نريد كل شيء مجاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثانيا اذا حصلنا على كل شيء بالمجان فلماذا وعلى أي شيء سنأخذ أجورنا بعد العمل بهذه الاشياء المجانية سيطلب منا أيضا أن نعمل بالمجان وهذا من أهم اسباب تخلف العرب يريدون كل شيء بالمجان

وفي نفس الوقت يحلمون بأعلى الرواتب والأجور

فلنكن كما كان أجدادنا 

لا يأكلون إلا بثمن ولا يدخلون إلا بسلام

أنظر واقرأ توقيعي جيدا جزاك الله خير ورفع قدرك وعلمك من علمه النافع


----------



## حسين بابكر محمود (28 ديسمبر 2010)

:56::7:


fars_200089 قال:


> أســاســيات الورش الميكانيكية​
> 
> 
> *****************
> ...


----------



## يحى المصرى (2 يناير 2011)




----------



## ياسررشدي (6 يناير 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكورا


----------



## mugdad (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى الغالى امنياتى لك بالتوفيق دايما


----------



## حسن-12 (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## husammu (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للموضع


----------



## redwen (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الساحرع (11 أكتوبر 2011)

.............................شكرا


----------



## besoshow (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المشطاوي (4 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------

